
OH8X Base Jump - wglb
http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/ham_video/oh8x-base-jump/
======
huhtenberg
Nice, but not as cool as base-jumping from an university library window -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PT5hsgi2Ss>

~~~
wglb
But there is no Ham Radio aspect in this one!

------
wglb
Actually, I am more interested in the tower and the operation. Few hobbies
have the physical scale that Ham Radio does.

